# What flashlight do you use most often?



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 31, 2005)

The subject line says it all. This doesn't necessarily have to be your favourite flashlight, just the one you reach for & use most frequently.

For me, it's the *EN McLux* with white LED and McFlood reflector.


----------



## senna94 (Dec 31, 2005)

E1L in my pocket L4 in holster and U2 on nightstand. That pretty much covers it for me!!!!

Paul

:devil:


----------



## Christoph (Dec 31, 2005)

:devil: Arc4+/PDIII when upright and Lion Heart when horizontal.


----------



## cave dave (Dec 31, 2005)

Arc AAA-P. I updated to the newer brighter one, but I've been carrying a Arc AAA on my keychain for the last 4 yrs. I use it most everynight from the car to the door now that its dark when I get home. 

I have motion sensing nightlights throught the house so I don't use a flashlight inside unless the power goes out, although I have 4 or 5 on my nightstand just in case


----------



## carrot (Dec 31, 2005)

I use the G2 most, because it's always within reach. I'd use the Photon Freedom Micro, but it's too small for me to find quickly when I need it. If LRI made a... 1xCR123A or a 1xAA light with the same features as the Freedom Micro (I really like the dimming features) for a low, under $50 price, I'd use it all the time.


----------



## randyo (Dec 31, 2005)

ARC AAA-P 
It resides in my Nite-ize phone pouch. Since I'm never without my Treo, the little ARC is always there when I need a light.


----------



## TonkinWarrior (Dec 31, 2005)

This should make for some interesting findings, Craig.

In order of my use-frequency:

1. SF E2/KL1
2. Peak McKinley
3. SF L5

In order of daily runtime:
1. SF L5
2. SF E2/KL1
3. Peak McKinley

With so many neat lights in the torch-locker, it's often tough to find the "right light" (tool) for the job. Maybe that's what the great journey of Flashaholism is all about: exploring... i.e., Illumination Testing & Evaluation.


----------



## jeffb (Dec 31, 2005)

1) TnC "N" proto.............usually in my pocket
2) McLux PD
3) Surefire M6
4) Tigerlight (Automobile glove box)

jeffb


----------



## idleprocess (Dec 31, 2005)

Fenix L1P, since it's in my pocket all the time. My Pelican M6 3W LED seems to run a distant 2nd, followed by the Surefire U2, Surefire E1L, and my 3x3W 2D magmod.


----------



## voodoogreg (Dec 31, 2005)

HDS Basic-60. never leave home without it, and on the lower setting in the house as much as my little light's. VDG


----------



## fieldops (Dec 31, 2005)

Lately its the Fenix L1P. In the colder weather months, a heavy coat makes it easier to carry additional lights. In that case I also add a TM301X-3 or a Inova T3.


----------



## KevinL (Dec 31, 2005)

Surefire U2. SF calls it the Digital Ultra, I think of it more as Universal, because that light goes everywhere, fills almost every concievable mission (except the ones requiring Turboheads and Ludicrous Lumens).


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Dec 31, 2005)

Man you hit the booze to early on new years eve!!

Check out this thread.... 

 :buddies:  :buddies:  :buddies:  :buddies:  :buddies:  :buddies:  

-PSM


----------



## jbay (Dec 31, 2005)

Everyday I use my SL PP 4aa luxeon when I let dog out in backyard and to check for 

critters out there . Also use a Dorcy 1aaa at night going to bed.


----------



## CLHC (Dec 31, 2005)

I alternate quite often with my lights, but 10 times out of 10, I use the 3[M]iniMag since it's ALWAYS on my person.


----------



## Literator (Dec 31, 2005)

Usually my McLuxIII-PD, although I alternate it with my Lion Cub and sometimes the SF L4.

--Bob


----------



## joecandlepower (Dec 31, 2005)

Now that I got the Fenix L1P, its been my EDC companion.


----------



## cratz2 (Dec 31, 2005)

Hrmm... probably my Fenix L1P in first place, followed by my TW0K-modded BOG module in a 2 cell Vital Gear body on 2xR123 cells. Those are the 'away from the house' lights.

When I'm at home, I've mostly been using a Quest minimag clone modded with a Snow 29 LED running on a 14500 cell and a dummy cell and before that, the same light with a Nichia CS LED. I sand the LED to give it a frosted appearance and sputter the reflector to make the beam almost entirely hotspot with basically zero artifacts. Second place would probably be the Minimag with the SMJLED on Energizer Lithiums though I think I prefer my best MJLED to the SMJLED as I can focus it down tighter.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 31, 2005)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Man you hit the booze to early on new years eve!!
> 
> Check out this thread....


Uh o, spaghetti-O  :sick2: 
I tried to do a search before starting this thread, but that is currently nonfunctional.


----------



## cratz2 (Dec 31, 2005)

The_LED_Museum said:


> Uh o, spaghetti-O  :sick2:
> I tried to do a search before starting this thread, but that is currently nonfunctional.



Don't worry about it... I think everyone likes threads like these and since some of us CPFers change our EDCs more frequently than our socks, starting a new one each month makes sense.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Dec 31, 2005)

The_LED_Museum said:


> Uh o, spaghetti-O  :sick2:
> I tried to do a search before starting this thread, but that is currently nonfunctional.



Yeah, i just remember reading it a while back, anywho, I use my HDS U60XRGT the most.

-PSM


----------



## scuba (Dec 31, 2005)

I always have my Jil 1.3 somewhere in the bottom of my pocket and use it the most. It's a great light.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 31, 2005)

I still use my QIII first. I've been carrying it around in my pocket until I find a suitable replacement holster for it.

Second choise is a Dorcy MetalGear 1W Lux.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 31, 2005)

The_LED_Museum said:


> Uh o, spaghetti-O  :sick2:
> I tried to do a search before starting this thread, but that is currently nonfunctional.



That's ok Craig. I don't think ANYBODY here gets tired of talking about their favorite lights!


----------



## dtsoll (Dec 31, 2005)

Uh O spaghetti O, hehehehehawwww, I haven't heard that one for a while, yer killin me over here Craig!!!!! Arc-P 90% of the time, my most reached for light!! Love it! Doug


----------



## chimo (Dec 31, 2005)

It's a toss up between a modded Q3 and a modded ArcLS. I don't mind banging the Q3 around as much as the ArcLS.  I also have an ArcAAA (modded with a CS LED) on my keychain.

Paul


----------



## lrp (Dec 31, 2005)

McLux PD!


----------



## Sburr23 (Dec 31, 2005)

I own close to $800 worth of Surefire lights, but I have to say that I reach for my $1.50 microlight most often.






Steve


----------



## Flying Turtle (Dec 31, 2005)

That's easy. It's my trusty old Arc AAA.

Geoff


----------



## Yooper (Dec 31, 2005)

Fenix L1P 

Hasn't left my side since I bought it. I set it on the nightstand while sleeping. It's on the bathroom vanity while showering. It's either on my belt or in a pocket when I'm dressed. What a great tool - the most satisfying purchase that I've made in many years.


----------



## Lmtfi (Dec 31, 2005)

In the car use: Arc AAA-P and Infinity Ultra G
Quick step outside at night: Metal Gear or Hotwire Mag AA
Look under furniture tasks: QIII

Thge best light is..... "the one you have at hand"


----------



## Trashman (Dec 31, 2005)

3-cell Nuwai "Nitestar" 5w light. (AXL-253, I think) It's not my favorite, but it's bright, super durable, and all beat up, so I don't mind setting it down anywhere and if I drop it, oh well, it's been dropped so many times that the bezel isn't even round any more, so it doesn't matter. I love the thing, though. It's my first great light, and it just had it's two year birthday.


----------



## Morelite (Dec 31, 2005)

LB Micra since it is always in my pocket, otherwise the Lioncub since it is on the nightstand.


----------



## chuck4570 (Dec 31, 2005)

After thinking about this one for a while, I realized that my EDC is not my most used light, my nightstand light is. I use my Surefire L1 more times a day and night around the house, (at least 10 to 12 times a day)than anyother light I have. If a need arises that I need another light my L1 will always get me to it, but for general purposes around the house it's the L1 all the way.


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Dec 31, 2005)

edit


----------



## ubermensch (Dec 31, 2005)

1. SF L4 w/ two-stage in holster.
2. SF KL1 (R2H) on FB1 in pocket.
3. Fenix L1P in pocket.


----------



## BigBaller (Dec 31, 2005)

Arc AAA and SF C3 w/ KL3 lately.. TL-3 will be seeing alot more use soon, ordered some of AWs rechargeables.. so I'll be wasting plenty of lumens just for the fun of it. :laughing:


----------



## pr5owner (Dec 31, 2005)

i guess my Xnova V.1 has the most runtime, its always in my laptop bag, ive disassembled computers, laptops, and even OC'd a duron 700 using it.


----------



## TKC (Dec 31, 2005)

I seem to go to my SF E1e the most.


----------



## planex (Dec 31, 2005)

Arc AAA-P


----------



## Meduza (Dec 31, 2005)

Led Lenser V2 Triplex, because it is on my belt all the time.


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Dec 31, 2005)

Have to be my XM-3, followed by the Fenix L1P


----------



## darkzero (Dec 31, 2005)

McLux-EN 2x123 PR-BA DB917 TWAK. Goes wherever I go everyday since 2003.


----------



## LumenHound (Dec 31, 2005)

For me it would be a UWOKed Q3 DD with a rechargeable/mineral crystal lens/IMS 20mm reflector/2 stage switch.


----------



## ScottyJ (Dec 31, 2005)

That would be the new ARC AAA and the EDC ultimate 60 XRGT. I use both of them all of the time. For me they make an excellent combo. I have several surefires as well, but since the HDS they stay home most of the time.


----------



## rikvee (Dec 31, 2005)

chuck4570 said:


> After thinking about this one for a while, I realized that my EDC is not my most used light, my nightstand light is. I use my Surefire L1 more times a day and night around the house, (at least 10 to 12 times a day)than anyother light I have. If a need arises that I need another light my L1 will always get me to it, but for general purposes around the house it's the L1 all the way.



I'm with you Chuck! A current model L1 two-stage low through a SF F04 is the best night-light I know, a non-blinding "contained flood", and the high, through the F04, is focused but even, no hot-spot AND no distracting sidespill. 

A modded ARC-LS on my keys is up there as well, so is a 1AA MiniMag with a Luxeon pill and again a SF F04 diffusing filter, I call it my stealth L4...


----------



## zespectre (Dec 31, 2005)

Most used (most time on the clock) would be the Inova T4 I use for nightly walks.
Most frequently used would be the Inova Radiant 2xAAA that sits on my nightstand but it's never on for more than a few minutes at a time.


----------



## missionaryman (Jan 1, 2006)

mag85 - use it every chance I get & if I have absolutely no use I'll do a random run time test.


----------



## bagman (Jan 1, 2006)

HDS EDC basic 42 GT, this is in my pocket all the time I'm not at work and gets used for something every day.

At work my Gladius gets used the most


----------



## Dogliness (Jan 1, 2006)

Jil 1.3 (up). I am surprised I am the only one that uses the Jil most often among those that have responded so far (my post being #50).


----------



## makar (Jan 1, 2006)

arc aaa-p


----------



## DoubleDutch (Jan 1, 2006)

1 Unmodded QIII with regularly charged RCR123 for short bursts/identification (also night stand light)
2 Simple AAA 5mm led from Emil for longer use (still hesitating between Arc or Peak AAA to replace this)
3 Ultrafire with 12V Xenon for serious blasts and wow factor
4 TL2 with TL3 bulb and rechargeables at work (hospital) for serious wound inspections


----------



## Ray_of_Light (Jan 1, 2006)

This is my first post in 2006, so let me say Happy New Year to everybody, first.

The most used light during the day, for short bursts and identification either indoor and outdoor, is a very handy SF E1e/Z57/KL1 (Ubin, 300 mA with NX05) powered from a RCR123. I swap the battery every morning, so I always have about two hours of runtime.
The beam is perfected to give a balance of spill and thow.

Second most used, the SF U2. Third, Arc-AAA-P. Fourth, PT EOS.

At night, while driving, I have the M3T/MN15/Z58 handy, soon to be replaced from Z3/KT2/N2/Z59 (black) that I like more for the round beam and the color.

Anthony


----------



## wquiles (Jan 1, 2006)

Indoors: SF G2 (yellow!) with a custom 9-LED cluster driven by POP module (general use) and VB-16 (first gen) for the baby crib.

Outdoors: SF A2 or 1D M*g with WA1319 driven from 4xAA CBP1650 cells. The G2 above is my backup for these incandecent lights.

Will


----------



## InFlux (Jan 1, 2006)

McLux PD with all the trimings. :twothumbs:


----------



## LEDninja (Jan 1, 2006)

The light I most often use use is a rebranded Turtlelight/Dorcy Cool Blue upgraded with a Tectite LPR-113 bulb.


----------



## wwglen (Jan 1, 2006)

Tie between:

My EDC -- Fenix L1P

and bed side lanterns:
4-AA Folding energizer 
1-D energizer accent lantern

I generally use my L1P when I need a light to see outside or look for something inside.

I use my lanterns to have a little light around the room with out waking up my 9 month old girl.

wwglen


----------



## Double_A (Jan 1, 2006)

Fenix L1P away from home, UK eLED when at home


----------



## UVvis (Jan 1, 2006)

The two lights I use most are my:

1. Gladius
2. Surefire E2e.

The surefire is my EDC light. For most everything else, the Gladius is more than enough light. Usually it is running on low levels.


----------



## Somy Nex (Jan 1, 2006)

usually the one which is on me most :laughing:

at this time, it seems rather evenly divded between the fenix l1p, peak CPF special and peak caribbean, which i rotate as my chuck into my pocket and forget about it light. i often use these as i move around my day, in the house, in the office, in the car, wherever.

i use my bigger (non-pocketable) lights often too, but i usually grab them with a specific use and purpose in mind.


----------



## Cavannus (Jan 1, 2006)

Since I put a Diamond 3W: my *Maglite 3D *with a *3W Luxeon led* at lowdriven 350mA with NiMH batteries.

Before that: no lamp more than other, depending to my activities and my mood!


----------



## tristis (Jan 1, 2006)

Without a doubt I use my SF U2 for practically everything.


----------



## TKC (Jan 1, 2006)

I carry on my keys, an ASP Elite, an Inova green LED, and my Arc-P. And I always put my E1e in my jacket.


----------



## redbird (Jan 1, 2006)

I EDC a surefire E2 modded with FM's strion adapter and a Pila 168s. That is used several times a day. For dress EDC I carry the Fenix L1P.


----------



## garbman (Mar 15, 2006)

Gerber Infinity Ultra or Arc AAA-P. 
Thanx for the great reviews Craig. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Manzerick (Mar 15, 2006)

hands down E1L (had it about a month).. b4 that it was the Arc-p and prob the U2 (always playing)


----------



## juin21 (Mar 15, 2006)

I use my photon micro freedom and maglite with nite ize leds the most 

My favorite light is my e2d tho


----------



## cratz2 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hrmm... I've been using some dimmer lights quite a bit lately... The new Inova X1, the Inova Radiant 2xAAA and the PR-base SMJLED in a cheapie plastic 2xAA host from Walmart.


----------



## Morelite (Mar 15, 2006)

McLux III PD 95% (home & work tasks)
SF M6 4% (when I need some serious throw)
the rest 1% (just toying with them)


----------



## Gasguy (Mar 15, 2006)

Pelican 2390 LED dog walk light, Dorcy 1AAA bedside light, CountyCom $1 light EDC pocket carry and Streamlight 4 AA propoly LED LUX for work light on the job.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Mar 15, 2006)

For me, *dim lights rule* for the vast majority of situations. Most used lights last week in order of most to least used:

Rigel Systems *MIL Starlight mini*
*Photon Freedom* -- NV Green LED running on 1Xcr2032 instead of 2Xcr2016s
Old *CMG Infinity* -- blue/green LED
*Pak-Lite Original* -- turquoise LEDs
I also carried an HDS Basic 60 whenever I left the house but I don't remember using it last week.


----------



## besafe2 (Mar 15, 2006)

I probably use my Mini-Mag the most as it's always on my belt. Follow that with which ever one I get !


----------



## idleprocess (Mar 15, 2006)

_EDIT - I more or less duplicated my response from several months ago..._


----------



## drizzle (Mar 15, 2006)

Fenix L1P. It's in my pocket nearly all the time.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Mar 15, 2006)

Chop modded ExE head and VG body. It's a killer combo and the shortest 1x123 with a normal clickie that I've found about 74mm.

-LT


----------



## Paul6ppc (Mar 16, 2006)

I have been carring my Orb raw 2 stage everywhere! 8 hours on low ,lots of runtime ,and really bright pure white light when needed.Works great indoors and plenty of throw outdoors!


----------



## Buckeye (Mar 16, 2006)

Fenix L1P for all those unexpected moments. Dorcy Super 1W 3AAA for walking the dog. My new CPF LE 4W VB-16 will probably become my new doggy landmine avoider. :laughing:


----------



## JOEGREEN (Mar 16, 2006)

I find myself using my Peak Matterhorn more than any other light, as it's always in my pocket.


----------



## ruger357 (Mar 16, 2006)

e1e-ha


----------



## BlackDecker (Mar 16, 2006)

I use my Dorcy 1aaa's most frequently of my lights. Just enough light for chores around the house and cheap enough that I don't worry much about them getting dropped or scratched. 

Next up from that would be my RR 2aaa headlamp. Perfect for those early morning runs.


----------



## Marc (Mar 16, 2006)

JIL DD + FluPIC w/ RCR2

THE keychain light IMHO. :rock:


----------



## jsr (Mar 16, 2006)

For me, usage frequency of each light changes depending what I have in my collection. As I get more lights, my usage changes. I plan to pick up another couple of lights soon, so this will likely change, but currently:

1. V2 from Dae when I'm out of the house
2. Nuwai TM-313X or Q3 when I'm in the house depending on how much light I want/need

I also use my KeyMate on my keys fairly often, but use my V2 more.

My xenon lights don't get much use, unless I really need that much light or when I feel like fooling around outside spotting things in the dark.


----------



## LEDMaster2003 (Mar 16, 2006)

Toss-up between my U2 and A2 (any mode)


----------



## goldenlight (Mar 17, 2006)

I have a Peak Matterhorn (single snow LED, High power (not Ultra) on a nylon string around my neck; it gets a lot of intermittant use; usually a few to maybe 30 seconds.

I EDC a HDS Ultimate, and while it gets turned on less often, it gets far more runtime, each time I turn it on.

It's a bit of a disgrace to admit it, but those 2 lights fill 95% of my needs.


----------



## Malfuntion (Mar 17, 2006)

Nowdays I´ll mostly use the 7w Golston luxeontype flashlight with 3,0v RCR123 since it´s runtime is rather poor.


----------



## greenLED (Mar 17, 2006)

Oh, man, that's changed a lot. I try to rotate my lights, but to be honest I used to grab my GL3 for *everything*. Once I got my U2, I started using that one instead (still use the GL3 around the house, but the U2 is my primary bike light). Now that my U2's being fixed I'm monkeying around with my L1, or my 2-stage CR2 of 'round the house stuff.

Weird. I carry my ArcAAA everywhere my keychain goes, but I seldom use it. It is however, *the one* light that I will always have on me if else fails.


----------



## Stormdrane (Mar 17, 2006)

Arc AAA-P on my keychain gets used the most.


----------



## The Porcupine (Mar 17, 2006)

At work, SF L4. At home, SF L5 or A2.


----------



## mdocod (Mar 17, 2006)

my 4 cell ultrafire has been in my pocket (accept while charging, or while i'm sleeping), for over a month. currently driven by 2x17670 and a pathfinder P90 lamp... It's what I pull out more than anything else when I need light.

I think this is more of a "what do you EDC" thread than antyhing else- but for those of us who EDC more than 1 light, this thread narrows it down a bit.


----------



## Flakey (Mar 17, 2006)

i was going to say U2 gets used most, but then i thought about it harder ... every night (just about) i go out and hike for about 45 minutes, during which my c3 with pilas and beamshaper is NEVER turned off. its nice wide angle great colored light that is rechargeable ... why should i turn it off. so technically my C3 gets the most hours of runtime, but if you count the number of times that the light is turned on and off for different uses the u2 is the winner.


----------



## RAF_Groundcrew (Mar 17, 2006)

I have to say, that the I use most often is not my EDC !

I EDC an ARC AAA-P on a neck cord all my waking hours, and when I'm out, I generally have a SUrefire M2, and a 6P in my jacket, but the one I use most at home is the Surefire L1 I keep by my bed, for sneaking around the house at night, to avoid waking our 2 babies. 

At work, I put some serious lighting time on my 8NX, sometimes getting through 4 charged batteries on a nigh shift.


----------



## roguesw (Mar 17, 2006)

McLux Pr-T more and more because its on a diet of R123s. free lumens

craig how old your your mclux en? not many people using the mclux's anymore, i gave mine away to a friend as a gift and he's been using it ever since. i sure miss my old mclux.


----------



## simbad (Mar 17, 2006)

My G2 gets used everyday at work just to "check" problems in electrical/water installations, I carry it in a SF belt holster with two spare battery station 123's in my front pocket.


----------



## leukos (Mar 17, 2006)

Now that I have it, I reach for HDS most often.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Mar 17, 2006)

Walking around daily, dark rooms, empty houses, gardens at night , basically all stuff I do whilst awake and mobile - INOVA T1. For several months, ever since buying it. No longer EDC Fenix L1P or Q3 or Led Lenser David since then.

I didn't intend it to replace the others, usually I like AA or AAA type torches but...I just don't seem to want to put it down!!!

Still on its first included battery too!!

Reading in bed, going to loo in middle of night, checking on kids etc - CMG infinity basic or Gerber infinity ultra ( with red Led ) or INOVA X1's.

Of course I still carry a lot of others, L0P,ARC AAA-P, ARC +4, Fauxton, SF G2 etc. They just don't seem to get used as much. Mostly they're only there for the times I'm asked:"Just how many torches do you have on you???"


...Ho Hum...


----------



## OwlEyez (Mar 17, 2006)

RAF - I agree, my most used flashlight is not my EDC. 

I have a Dorcy that sits on my dresser that I use every day as hubby and I work opposite shifts.  :sleepy: Getting ready in the morning has led to many mismatched sox and other strange combinations I won't go into.


----------



## LiteBrite (Mar 17, 2006)

RR 2AAA does house duties and Garritty keychain light for my pocket. (Will soon be replaced by one ok KevinL's 35K pocket lights)

I need better lights!! :mecry:


----------



## LiteBrite (Mar 17, 2006)

Oh Boy, I have reached a state on enlightenment!!!:rock:  :wow:  :wave: 

Nirvana is finally mine. Now if I could just acquire a few more ligfhts....


----------



## FrogsInWinter (Mar 17, 2006)

For work I use a Stinger HP everyday. Not counting that I probably use my Inova X1 with white LEDs the most.


----------



## nakahoshi (Mar 17, 2006)

Q3!! Its just a "gotta be EDC!"


----------



## Raven (Mar 17, 2006)

CMG Infinity Ultra every single day, for the past 4 years.


----------



## hquan (Mar 17, 2006)

1 - HDS U60 (it's on my keychain)
2 - tigerlight (bump in the night light - to check out what the dog is barking at)


----------



## Osprey_Guy (Mar 17, 2006)

Ever since I got my Mr Bulk *Chameleon*, it is now my most-used light...Although I must confess that much to my surprise, my little *Fenix LOP* has been maintaining a very respectable 2nd place. 

The Chammie, which I wear everyday in a velcro-flapped pouch on my belt, is so darned versatile it's easy to understand why it's way out in front as my current favorite. But I can not readily explain why I reach for the little Fenix so often...Perhaps it's because I always keep it within such easy access in my shirt pocket...and/or the fact that it's so easy to hold in my mouth when I need to make use of both hands...something that occurs with some frequency when I'm in my workshop (and happily the Fenix is waterproof).  And when it comes to that sort of useage, I know I'm definitely not comfortable with the idea of ever holding any of my much more expensive lights in my mouth and getting saliva all over them. No way. :tsk: 

So the little Fenix often wins by virtue of its being waterproof... but more importantly because of its lower, more guilt-free price point.

And for pure out-and-out showing off, my *Raw* is the easy favorite for that. Folks are always blown away when they see so much light coming out of such a small, sleek form. It never fails to stop 'em dead in their tracks...especially when I'm demonstrating the "new flashlight technology" to the uninitiated. :twothumbs 

Unfortunately I'm not big on shelf queens,...and aside from those three lights, most of my other lights (including the wonderful McLux III PD... as well as the awesome, classic, Mr Bulk VIP) seem to spend most of their time sitting on a shelf...albeit they do look damn good (I keep glancing over at them for the past couple of days and I've been thinking about how I've got all that money tied up in those otherwise very cool lights... What a shame to have all that talent sitting dormant. I might very well be forced to sell off a couple to help assuage my feelings of guilt...and frustration (I mean, there are only so many dark, unlit hours in a day...and I can only carry and use so many lights at one time) ....and besides...it wouldn't hurt to make room for incoming lights! :devil: 


Dennis Greenbaum


----------



## NoFair (Mar 18, 2006)

Most often my HDS EDC B60 because I carry it with me all the time, but the light I use most when runtime is considered would either be my U2 or PT Apex (headlamp). 
The HDS is mostly used a few minutes at the time, while the other lights are used for hours at the time...

Sverre


----------



## PhotonBoy (Mar 18, 2006)

Arc AAA Standard on my keychain and Fenix L1P on my belt. The Fenix rocks for value and toughness.


----------



## ScumNL (Mar 18, 2006)

inova t1 :O


----------



## cbxer55 (Mar 18, 2006)

Surefire U2.


----------



## Lee1959 (Mar 18, 2006)

The light I use most often would be rather tied between the new Inova X1 I EDC for pocket carry, a Mjled modded AAA Minimag, or a RR AAA. The last two are the sweat pocket carry lights I toss in a pocket when lounging around the house, I just grab one of those two whichever is closest on the bedside table. 

For more light the one I use most would be an Inova X03.


----------



## Bozzlite (Mar 18, 2006)

A Minimag with TLE-5 and tail cap switch. Daily carry in a leather mm holster. 

I like the compromise between plenty of light and long run time.


----------



## tsask (Mar 18, 2006)

My ARC AAA-P goes through a AA battery every 1 to 2 weeks. That light is great!. I also am impressed with the power and throw of my single CR123 Ulteon 3 watt LED light on my keyring. most people would find it too big for pocket carry; not me it's great! as a matter of fact, because it's so bright ans throws so well, I do not need to carry my Inova T1 for hipower LED needs. A surefire G2, C3 or Pelican M6 addresses my nightly hipower throw needs.


----------



## nightwalker (Mar 18, 2006)

I, am a LEO and I, use my 6P with P61 lamp.


----------



## pfmedic (Mar 19, 2006)

Arc AAA-P. It's on the keychain and I always have my keys!!


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Mar 19, 2006)

Nice to see so many INOVA X1's and T1's featured in this thread!! :rock:


----------



## Steve B (Mar 19, 2006)

SF M3-CB and SF E1L


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Mar 19, 2006)

A cheap keychain LED and my River Rock Combination flashlight in the city and inside my apartment, and an Inova XO and a 24/7 when i'm camping.


----------



## Paul6ppc (Mar 20, 2006)

I got a new light Im trying out as EDC
Peak mckinley with thier push button tail switch.Im finding this very handy light,
Great flood,smooth ,even,white.With its ablility to turn on by tail swith or by twisting,I find it very useful.It is a beatifully made light.


----------



## beezaur (Mar 20, 2006)

Nobody seems to be using a Gladius most often?

I find mine a joy to use because of its ergonomics. It is easy to switch between modes. I like the button. The controls seem very natural and require almost no effort to use.

My EDC is a McLux PD. I love that little light, and have it on me all the time. The reason it gets left clipped to my pocket when I grab the Gladius is its ergonomics -- too small to operate as easily as the Gladius. Using any small light seems to require more effort to manipulate and seems awkward.

Scott


----------



## hquan (Mar 21, 2006)

the more it think about it - the more I realize that I use my tigerlight way more than all of my other lights combined. I tend to notice using the HDS more - just because I like to play with the different light levels. However, with the tigerlight, I just grab it and use it without really thinking about it. 

I use it at the dog park, to check on night noises, to increase ambient lighting for pictures, etc. It's also great for lighting up the inside of cabinets (I used it this weekend while changing out the plumbing under my kitchen sink).


----------



## GhostReaction (Mar 21, 2006)

Fenix L1p with the most common batteris in the world


----------



## red600 (Mar 21, 2006)

Been using my trusty E1E for about 7 or 8 years now. I still grab it before all my newer flashlights.


----------



## zoot (Mar 21, 2006)

I have either my single-led Matterhorn or L0P as a constant carry, but, at work (equipment inspection at night) I use my SL PP Lux 4AA. 5 nights a week for about 3-4 hours a night and it's been absolutely bulletproof. It's not only very bright, but also cheap and rugged so that I don't worry about dirt, grease, or the occasional drop.


----------



## Alan_L (Mar 21, 2006)

My HAIII MiniMag with a MadMax+ Lux III sandwich and Kroll clickie. It's bright, small, and runs cheaply on NiMH AAs.


----------



## Windscale (Mar 21, 2006)

When I am out walking in the wild I carry (1) Favourlight 3 watt, (2) Inova 24/7 and (3) Aurora 1.5 Watt. They all have rechargeable 123As. (1) is a headlamp, (2) is hung in front of the stomach and (3) is either in the pocket or clipped to the walking stick by a bike clip and always perpendicular to the walking stick.


----------



## WNG (Mar 21, 2006)

Since discovering LEDs, I'm a born again flashaholic. 

Luxeon lights were scarce or expensive a few years ago. So, my most used light was a HK made 3AAA, 3-LED model that I modded with a 1W LuxeonStar and Fraen LP collimator. It's unregulated with a 1 ohm resistor in series.
Bright, white, small, and with NiMH's, rechargeable.
Used often for the last 3 years.

Recently, used the RR 2AA 1.5W projector light half the time instead of my creation. 

Now, the most recent acquisition, a new black Inova X1, is seeing duty and EDC status. It's form factor is great for slipping into a pocket for convenience sake.
Bright enough to light up the innards of the computer case.

If more lumens is required, like under a hood or up under a dashboard, I reach for the 1W mod.

I tend to prefer low cost rechargeable batteries (AA/AAA) over the CR123a lights. AA/AAA are available everywhere in case my NiMHs are drained when away from home. 

But my pattern is to 'play' with my latest purchase or creation. We'll just have to see how long the new X1 lasts.


----------



## maxilux (Mar 21, 2006)

most used light is my Streamlight KeyMate.


----------



## underdust (Mar 21, 2006)

Right now, my most used light is a Streamlight TL-3, running on Li-Ions. It's used almost nightly when walking the dogs.


----------



## Torch (Apr 19, 2008)

I use my Surefire L1 more than any of my other lights, by far! I love this little light.


----------



## alfreddajero (Apr 19, 2008)

For now im using my RR 1 cell AA light......even though its a lux it still does the job.


----------



## PhotonBoy (Apr 20, 2008)

I've switched to a Fenix L0D Q4 powered with a rechargeable Rayovac Hybrid AAA, clipped to my keychain. Lasts about as long as the old Arc AAA on its lowest setting, and is brighter than the old Arc LS on its highest setting. Disappears on my key chain.


----------



## arty (Apr 20, 2008)

I use a Maglite every day when walking the dog. It is usually a 4D with a Malkoff dropin.


----------



## 2xTrinity (Apr 20, 2008)

Click thumbnail to see full size.

The LF2x is my most by far, followed by the 2C ROP. 

On the LF2, I use its lowest setting (about 1/3 lumen) by far the most. The ~100lm regulated 75% setting I use as my secondary setting isn't bad, either. 

The ROP-Hi is about 600 Torch Lumens, and a more concentrated beam. I customized the cam so it doesn't defocus to the point where "donut holes" show up, and rigged a UV LED to backlight the green GID switch cap so it always glows.

Together these lights represent over 95% of my flashlight use.


----------



## chaoss (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow, this thread was started a long time ago.
Onto the answer, the Novatac 120e is with me 24/7 and I usually find an excuse to use it daily.


----------



## Thujone (Apr 20, 2008)

Seriously...? It is paramount to child abuse to not rotate in different EDCs and rotate usage around the house.. I only have a few lights that arent turned on at least once a week... 

As far as most used in the last week it would be the Incendio for me, but most used over the last year would be my Novatac 120p. 

Please don't neglect your torches!


----------



## Isak Hawk (Apr 20, 2008)

Hmmm, probably a Ti Mule on a Ti C-pak . Maybe the Ti PD-S.


----------



## Knifekulture (Apr 20, 2008)

*Novatac 120P*


----------



## m3m4 (Apr 20, 2008)

Surefire 9AN


----------



## dulridge (Apr 20, 2008)

Either 
Photon ReX or
AWR Nano

Depends on which comes out of my pockets first when the car's dash refuses to light up. In terms of runtime these 2 probably exceed all others. Currently AWR Nano is taped to dash of car so it probably qualifies...


----------



## m13a8 (Apr 20, 2008)

I used my L2D-CE the most until I lost it, so then the usage was shifted to my G2. I just bought a JetBeam MKII IBS and found my L2D-CE. I can see the MKII IBS getting the most use in the future 

Also on the way is a Fenix E01, I'm going to put it on my keychain when it gets here and I expect it getting a lot of use, also.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 20, 2008)

Fenix P1d Q5


----------



## Leathermanwave (Apr 20, 2008)

Fenix L2D-ce


----------



## Lermite (Apr 20, 2008)

The one I use the most often is my EDC, the LF2X with 10440 that I use several times each day.


----------



## xevious (Apr 20, 2008)

Fenix L0D Q4 most often (EDC), followed by a Novatac EDC-120P. In the car, an Olight T20 and Inova T2.


----------



## FrogmanM (Apr 21, 2008)

Currently, a LunaSol!

Mayo


----------



## TXPeaceOfficer (Apr 21, 2008)

On Duty: (in order of preference)
-Streamlight UltraStinger
-Streamlight Stinger DS LED
-Surefire 6P w/M60
-MagLite 3D w/MagLED dropin

Off Duty:
-Fenix L2D-Q5


----------



## BOBBYBOB (Apr 21, 2008)

Pelican 2 AAA ,with a build in pocket clip it is just like a pen. It is the
old Luxeon bulb and it probably only puts out 9 Lumens, but it enough for
any house needs. I have brighter lights, but they are all specialized for
different tasks.


----------



## Crenshaw (Apr 21, 2008)

NDI

Crenshaw


----------



## Quickstrike (Apr 21, 2008)

Fenix P3D RB100.

I use it 99.99% of the time.

My other flashlights are just too powerful and large to be very practical (Sams Club HID + 1450L FiveMega Maglite). Probably only logged 10 minutes on those 2 for the few months I have had them.


----------



## Chrontius (Apr 21, 2008)

My Inova X5 or XO (reflector, 1.4 W) probably have the most total runtime to date, but I think currently the Surefire E2 is edging out the others, narrowly beating a Surefire 6p with Malkoff M60, and a pair of ROPs. Second would be a ROP-low running six Eneloops in Kaidomain 3AA-D adapters and an Ash-Flash anglehead for the floody free lumens. The M60 is actually a little overkill, as I usually leave myself seeing sparks after using it in close, though it's the one I carry the most when out and about.


----------



## Trashman (Apr 21, 2008)

Trashman said:


> 3-cell Nuwai "Nitestar" 5w light. (AXL-253, I think) It's not my favorite, but it's bright, super durable, and all beat up, so I don't mind setting it down anywhere and if I drop it, oh well, it's been dropped so many times that the bezel isn't even round any more, so it doesn't matter. I love the thing, though. It's my first great light, and it just had it's two year birthday.



Well, since I've stopped collecting and recycling scrap metal, the Nitestar doesn't get much use at all. Now, it's mainly my L4 and McLux A19 Cree on a VG FB2 body.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Apr 23, 2008)

Lights I normally use are the Fenix P2D,INOVA T1,Tiablo A1 and the Lumapower Avenger.The light I end up using the most is a Pak-Lite Original.Perfect for around the house at night with a low and a higher level.The GID model works better than other GID material I have seen,working hours after being after being "charged".BTW, the GID material used in the Basic Pak-Lite does not perform as well as that used in the Original and Super models.Not an exciting light but one that is proving to be very practical. :thumbsup:


----------



## emitdab (Apr 23, 2008)

No doubt about it, I use the Kroma the most. I like the red when sneaking around where ever I am. Funny it's not even really my fav, I just use it the most.


----------



## aussiebob (Apr 24, 2008)

I use my fenix l2d q5 the most as it runs on aa's and i use rechargables and lasts nearyl 3 hours on max.
It goes everywhere i go.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Apr 24, 2008)

I use my Black&Decker 2mcp spotlight all the time because it's small, lightweight, very durable, good battery life, has a wrist band, and very very bright.
I take it with me on car trips and use the DC charger.
It's also a great light to use on walks at night.


----------

